# Pressemeldung: Lachs-Infocenter Niedersachsen im Klostergut Wöltingerode



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2010)

Pressemeldung

*Lachs-Infocenter Niedersachsen im Klostergut Wöltingerode
Rheinhard Staats, Arge Oker e.V.
Maria Ackmann, Der Atlantische Lachs e.V.​*
Die Arge Oker entwickelte zusammen mit der Klosterkammer Hannover und dem Verein „Der Atlantische Lachs e.V.“ ein Konzept für das zukünftige Lachs-Infocenter Niedersachsen. Interaktion und Kooperation haben dazu beigetragen, dass im 300 Jahre alten Mühlengebäude des Klostergutes für mehr als 800.000,- Euro ein Informationscenter mit einer Dauerausstellung über die Wiedereinbürgerung des Lachses entstehen kann, das 

> über den Unterstützungsbedarf von Artenschutz und Wiederansiedlungsprojekten auch in Gewässern aufklärt;
> als Lernort durch Informationsveranstaltungen und zielgruppenorientierte Führungen Multiplikatoren gewinnt;
> durch intensive Informationen das Bewusstsein für die Bedeutung der Fische und den Schutz ihrer Lebensräume schärft;
> ein Problembewusstsein schafft im Hinblick auf biologisch intakte und vernetzte Gewässerlebensräume – dem Lachs als Bioindikator;
> die komplexe Problematik der fischereilichen Nutzung von Gewässern am Beispiel der Wanderfische darstellt;
> die überregionale Aufgabe der Lachswiedereinbürgerung anhand der Zusammenarbeit von Arge Oker e.V., Der Atlantische Lachs e.V. und dem Klostergut Wöltingerode aufzeigt.

Die Nutzung des vorhandenen Gebäudekomplexes trägt zudem zum Erhalt der historischen Bausubstanz bei. Das Lachs-Infocenter soll im Laufe des Jahres 2011 fertig gestellt sein und kann auch für mehrtägige Veranstaltungen und Seminare genutzt werden. Das angegliederte Hotel bietet hierzu ideale Rahmenbedingungen.

Ein wichtiger Baustein des Konzepts ist es, über die Arbeit im Lachszentrum Hasper Talsperre in Hagen zu informieren. Erfahrung und Know-how einer erfolgreichen Lachszucht sind von grundlegender Bedeutung für die Wiedereinbürgerung des Lachses. 

Das Lachs-Infocenter eröffnet aber vor allem die Möglichkeit, für die Rückkehr der Wanderfische in deutsche Gewässer zu werben, denn: Naturschutz endet nicht an der Wasseroberfläche.

Im Mühlengebäude soll weiterhin eine Erlebnisausstellung entstehen, die das gesamte Ökosystem der Oker, beispielsweise durch ein Großaquarium mit Flusslandschaft und Lachsen, erfahrbar macht. Zum Gesamtkonzept gehört auch die Renaturierung des von der Oker abzweigenden Mühlenbaches, in dem Lachse leben werden. Schließlich ist es das Ziel der Arge Oker, den Lachs auch in der Oker wieder heimisch werden zu lassen.

Einen praxisnahen Einblick in die Lachswiedereinbürgerung bietet die in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft des Klostergutes befindliche Fischzucht des ASV Braunschweig e.V. Hier wurde mit Unterstützung des Lachszentrums Hasper Talsperre eine Laichfischhaltung des Atlantischen Lachses aufgebaut. 
Das Lachs-Infocenter wird neben Kornbrennerei, Hotelbetrieb, Tagungsstätte und Gastronomie ein weiterer Bestandteil des Klostergutes Wöltingerode sein (www.woeltingerode.de).
Auf Grund der Erfahrungen des Klostergutes werden bis zu 200.000 Besucher pro Jahr erwartet. Ein Teil der Einnahmen aus Eintrittsgeldern und Merchandising wird regionalen und überregionalen Wanderfischprojekten zugute kommen.

Wir danken allen Förderern, Sponsoren und Unterstützern:

> aquaFUTURE e.K.,
> Eon Avacon,
> Deutsche Bundesstiftung Umwelt,
> Europäische Fonds für regionale Entwicklung (EFRE),
> Fischoeko Brümmer,
> Klosterkammer Hannover,
> Niedersächsisches Ministerium für Umwelt und Klimaschutz mit dem Programm „Natur erleben und nachhaltige Entwicklung",
> Niedersächsische Bingostiftung für Umwelt und Entwicklungszusammenarbeit,
> Niedersächsische Wattenmeerstiftung,
> Staats, beratende Ingenieure,
> VGH Versicherungen Hannover,
> VR Stiftung der Volksbanken und Raiffeisenbanken in Norddeutschland.

Weitergehende Informationen erhalten Sie unter: 
www.asv-braunschweig.de und www.lachsverein.de







Klostergut Wöltingerode​


----------

